# Thrift Store shopping!



## carame1aura1 (Dec 31, 2008)

What is the best thing you have found at a thrift store?

Since the new year is almost here, I have decided to save money, and I plan to try and get clothes from Thrift stores rather than pay full price at the mall!

so tell me what gems you guys have found, to get me excited about thrift store shopping!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 1, 2009)

Marc by Marc Jacobs cardigan <3


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 1, 2009)

I was in a thrift store in San Francisco about 5 years back, there was a lot of really old school and retro stuff there. I found this red 49ers sweatshirt that read "Forty Fuckin' Niners" LMAO I just HAD to have it. So I bought it and took it home, and I made it a cut off, hanging just off the shoulder. It was awesome. I got a lot of love in SF wearing that sweatshirt!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 1, 2009)

Honestly, nothing. I look from time to time but no one gives away anything really cute here.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jan 1, 2009)

I got a marc jacobs shirt, ferragamo shoes, a faux fur coat, and really cute bags


----------



## jalisha (Jan 7, 2009)

there are soo many to name. theyre fun to go check out and have surprising things you dont expect to see.

my greatest find were classic chestnut ugg boots though


----------



## el_lady (Jan 9, 2009)

I haven't shop at thrift stores for a while now but usually when I do, I go straight to the vintage clothing section and I love buying jewelries from there.


----------



## mac.addiction77 (Jan 13, 2009)

I found some cute BCBG shoes and bag along with some very cute items there...you have to REALLY take your time and look in order to find treasures! Hope you find some great stuff!


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 16, 2009)

I go to Goodwill once or twice a month and usually find these I see at Nordstroms.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 17, 2009)

well my best finds were a filson (men's hunting brand) coat i bought for $11 and sold on ebay for $250 and a diane von furstenberg blouse i bought for $5 and sold on ebay for $90 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but mostly i look for stuff for myself. i live in a small-ish college town so nothing very high-end, but ive found some nice stuff at good prices. i find a lot of express, jcrew, banana republic, ann taylor, etc. and there's a lot of crap too. you just have to dig and get efficient at it.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jan 17, 2009)

I just bought a brand new Marc Jacobs skirt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ho hum. I effin love thrift sores.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 17, 2009)

I got a pair of the BEST fitting Ralph Lauren jeans for a $1.72!!!!!!!


----------



## angied (Jan 17, 2009)

I cant believe I am going to tell this but I got my wedding dress at a goodwill...now let me explain...it was BRAND NEW still had a price tag of $800 on it..I paid $75 for it, it was 1size to big but my Aunt sews so she fixed me up!!! It was really beautiful. Alot of the ones around here get some things that are new and sell them for alittle more than the normal prices but alot cheaper than you can get in a store....you just have to check in a cpl times a week.


----------

